# Mathews Bow Question??



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I recently sold my Red Head bow and purchased a Mathews ZXT. My question is, for the Mathews shooters what broadhead have you found to be the best with their bows. I was using a Stinger Buzzcut with my old bow and I really liked using them.


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

SG - I have the Z7 Extreme, and I am shooting the Rage Hypodermic for deer and an assortment of fixed blade broadheads when shooting pigs. If the bow is in good tune, I think you will be able to shoot whatever broadhead you prefer.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

I've used the buzzcuts in the past and they worked OK but lack of blood trail , might just be my setup. 

A lot of guys on another forum use Slick trick and the other tricks they sell.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

NAP Grim Reaper out of my Heli-M


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

As mentioned if your bow is tuned it really wont matter much. My Heli-M shoots rage hypos, muzzy 3 or 4 blades and magnus stingers all the same


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Is shoot a head similar to buzzcut out of mine, the muzzy phantom, and love it. If your confident in the buzzcut then I would shoot them. Confidants goes a long way in the field.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I shot a lot of them. On one trip I shot G5's until they all broke from the hogs and went to 2 blade muzzy's I normally shot out of my recurve. Tuned properly they all shoot pretty dang close.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been shooting the Muzzy 100gr fixed 4 blade on my Z7 and like those. The only issue is you need have realy good shot placement as the cut size is not that big. I have been looking at some mechanicals but i have not shot any yet. I have heard of some failure with these. but, i am not sure which ones.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

The best thing to do is buy several different types and see what is the most consistent. With that said, I know they are not cheap, so I would start with Muzzy, or their equivalent, and work your way up. I shoot a Mathews Switchback XT , and have had great results with Muzzy 3 and 4 blade 100 grain.Slick Tricks work well also.


----------



## Chase This (Jun 4, 2007)

Slick tricks.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

If the bow is tuned right, they should all shoot well. I have shot Rage since they came on the market, and will keep at it until I find something better.

They can be sharpened and rebuilt, which really helps cut down on costs. Most of mine have taken four or five animals and are still in my quiver.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

How are you liking your ZXT? I bought one last summer and so for I am very happy with it.

I have been shooting 100gr Slick Trick Mags. So far they have worked great and were easy to tune.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

I have a ZXT, and shoot thunderheads. Honestly as long as your bow is tuned it should shoot different broadheads the same. Finding a hard case that wasn't +$150 was the only problem I've had with mine so far. I ended up just going with a soft case from Cabelas...

Jason Slocum


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

So far I love my ZXT! Quiet, smooth and fast! I'm going to try different broad heads along with the buzz cuts!!


----------

